# Spousal Visa



## shingiraic (Jul 8, 2021)

My wife intends to apply for a spousal visa. I'm a permanant residency holder. We got married in Zimbabwe last year.

1. Do we need to register our marriage in S.A first before my wife applies for the spousal visa?
2. What are the requirements?
3. Whata re the timelines?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You do not need to register your marriage in SA .
You need to apply in Zim and she will need to submit her passport 
The actual timelines are from 8 months to 2 years
Check the below link for requirements 



https://visa.vfsglobal.com/one-pager/southafrica/zimbabwe/english/#Relatives-Visa


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

shingiraic said:


> My wife intends to apply for a spousal visa. I'm a permanant residency holder. We got married in Zimbabwe last year.
> 
> 1. Do we need to register our marriage in S.A first before my wife applies for the spousal visa?
> 2. What are the requirements?
> 3. Whata re the timelines?


You dont need to register your marriage in SA. If you do, the clock restarts and they regard the date of registration of SA marriage as the marriage date. It affect your spouse's timeline for eligibilty of spousal PRP if the clock resets


----------

